# check out these aldabra photos!



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 7, 2008)

Here are the aldabras that I was talking about when I posted the pics of the Sulcatas from Bush Gardens. 

A couple chillin...







3 of them taking a swim...






This one was eating some grass...






This one started to go into the water...






The same one getting out of the water on the other side closer to us...






He was so big...






And another aldabra taking a nap...






Hopefully I'll get a chance to post other pics of turtles next time... 

_________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Super_Snapper (Jun 7, 2008)

So that's what an altabra is. That's the biggest turtle setup I've ever seen.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jun 9, 2008)

Amazing! I noticed the skimmer, I wonder if they use any chemicals to keep the water so clean. 

I will have a set up and tortoises like that one day!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 9, 2008)

What an amazing place and pictures. I too noticed the pool and thought, "Gosh that's super clean. Wonder how they do it." What beauties those giants are. Just something inspiring and majestic about them. They sure looked just like big ole boulders when in the water. 

Okayyyy I really want to go to Bush Gardens and see these guys!


----------

